

Ask HN: Which web interface are you using for your (self hosted) mail server? - passwert

I'm looking for something similar to Horde, which offers Webmail, Calendar support and similar. Horde looks like sh*t, so I'm wondering if there is a slicker alternative?
======
passwert
I like atmail (which also includes calendar services etc.), but it's too
expensive for my one-man development startup :/

------
iSloth
RoundCube is quite popular and doesn't look too bad.

~~~
markatto
Roundcube is probably the prettiest option, but I'm curious about their
security record. I definitely see http scanners looking for specific versions
of it very often.

